# Hopper to Joey communication



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How does the hopper communicate with the joey, in other words, how does it get the programming? Does it need a feed from the Dish as well?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You should really read the threads here that answer the question in detail.

The best place to start would be the Tips/FAQ thread stickied at the top of the forum:

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201721*


----------

